# The Pet Peeves/OCD/Little Annoyances Thread



## Djent (May 17, 2011)

Haven't seen any thread like this one (at least in the past 5 years), so I'll be the one to start it:

If I hit shuffle on my iPod, and the opening track of an album plays, I hit shuffle again, until a non-opening track comes up.


----------



## espman (May 17, 2011)

Whenever people talk during a movie/tv show, I want to kill them with a rock


----------



## Skyblue (May 17, 2011)

Must... not... step... on the lines.... 
it's not really like I avoid it at all costs, but I just feel weird stepping on them. even the imaginary continuation of them. 

I have more, but nothing pops to my mind now weirdly, so I'll be back later.


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2011)

Whenever I cook sandwiches, I constantly rotate them for an "overall" cook


----------



## Rook (May 17, 2011)

I cook microwave food in the oven.

I haven't used my microwave in years.


----------



## Solodini (May 17, 2011)

Language destruction. "Fucken", "alot/aswell" "hey guys".

I'm also at a loss for others just now. I'll be back!


----------



## synrgy (May 17, 2011)

A guitar that's being played without being properly tuned/intonated. It's like nails on a chalk board, and it often times makes me want to scream: "CAN'T YOU HEAR THAT?!"


----------



## Solodini (May 17, 2011)

Ah, yes. Drummers who click sticks through a section but do so out of time. AKA people who need to invest in a metronome.

Also, bands who think playing through their songs from beginning to end then moving on is enough practise to improve as a group.


----------



## AySay (May 17, 2011)

1. When people spell genius with an "o". Genious. Especially when they are mocking someone. "Nice one genious." FUCKING RETARDS! 

2. When people say "You really _________, don't you?"

lol, I had goddamn essay typed out on this shit, but I'll just leave it at those two...


----------



## lobee (May 17, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Must... not... step... on the lines....
> it's not really like I avoid it at all costs, but I just feel weird stepping on them. even the imaginary continuation of them.



I try, as much as possible, to only step on or over them with just my right foot.





I also do this really fucking weird thing with pressure/tapping in the form of a grid. If I press my tongue firmly to the upper right side of my teeth, I have to press me tongue lightly to the upper left, firmly to the lower left, and lightly to the lower right. Always this pattern, where A is a firm touch and B is light:

-----
|B|A|
-----
|A|B|
-----

I do it when tapping my feet, too. Right foot = toe heavy, heel light. Left foot= toe light, heel heavy.

WHY!?


----------



## avenger (May 17, 2011)

My co-worker, honestly he needs to be introduced to a rock


----------



## Solodini (May 17, 2011)

lobee said:


> I also do this really fucking weird thing with pressure/tapping in the form of a grid. If I press my tongue firmly to the upper right side of my teeth, I have to press me tongue lightly to the upper left, firmly to the lower left, and lightly to the lower right. Always this pattern, where A is a firm touch and B is light:
> 
> -----
> |B|A|
> ...



Same here. Stretching fingers so the tension feels the same, as well. If your tick can be applied to something then I probably have done. Finger nail length is similar for me, as well.


----------



## Rook (May 17, 2011)

I like telling people the same thing on several occasions. It's not a pet peeve I suppose, but people look at me like I'm mental but decide they can't say anything because "I don't realise I'm doing it", lol.

I also hate people starting sentences with "surely", drives me insane.


----------



## Rook (May 17, 2011)

I like telling people the same thing on several occasions. It's not a pet peeve I suppose, but people look at me like I'm mental but decide they can't say anything because "I don't realise I'm doing it", lol.

I also hate people starting sentences with "surely", drives me insane.


----------



## Solodini (May 17, 2011)

People singing incorrect lyrics or melodies to songs. Out of tune yowling I mind less but just wrong versions infuriate me. My mother made a habit of it >.>


----------



## -42- (May 17, 2011)

I tap my feet constantly. 

Also, when I walk, I take extra care to ensure that when I step on the cracks in the sidewalk they align with the arch of my foot, so that my foot effectively bridges them.


----------



## Necky379 (May 17, 2011)

some ocd

when pumping gas i have to stop on price divisable by .05 like 20.00$, 46.25$, 13.50$ etc. can't land on say 45.56$. strange considering im not a big fan of math.

won't eat food ive cooked unless it's extremly hot (temperture) and it can't be hot on the outside and cooler in the middle. has to be hot throughout. obviously this applys only to heated food, im not so crazy that i try to heat ice pops or anything. doesn't matter to me if somebody else cooked it.



some peeves

when people use the word scrumptious. don't know why, i just hate that word.

when any non-screamo genre of music is called screamo. ex: i'm playing tbdm in the car and the passenger says "can you put on something besides screamo". i don't get bent out of shape on the the whole genre thing except for this. a lot of people around me just call any music with screamed/growled vocals screamo.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I also hate people starting sentences with "surely", drives me insane.



Surely your double post drives me mad. 



Necky379 said:


> when any non-screamo genre of music is called screamo.


----------



## Nile (May 17, 2011)

One time I had this project at school and I desides to blast I by Morbid Angel and these fucking mainstream fucks were like, that's emo, and man when ever they say metal is emo instead of metal I piss fucking fire and have mental flashes of rocks

And when they say its screamo, I hate screamo!

Now all I can do is think of rocks when I see people in my school...
I think can count?


----------



## steve1 (May 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I like telling people the same thing on several occasions





ArkaneDemon said:


> Surely your double post drives me mad.


----------



## eclipsex1 (May 17, 2011)

I also do the divisible by 5 rule thing with pumping gas 

As an OCD, I have to look back about ten times before I leave anywhere to make sure that I'm not forgetting anything.

Words. People. Needlessly. Overuse. Words. "Actually" "like" "true" 

"What's the square root of 25?" "Five." "True" 

Actually, I have far too many OCD's and Pet Peeve's to count. I'll just put it like this:

Pet peeve: People.


----------



## Solodini (May 17, 2011)

If we're talking word peeves, I hate the nonword "get" and its derivatives. It's used as a cover-all for fetch, buy, become, stand, understand. All are much more succinct words!


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 17, 2011)

It bugs me when people don't use the correct tense. A perfect example being a lady I work with:

_"He asked me what I thought and I *says* I don't like that."_

I can't stand when people interrupt your story to tell an extremely similar story of their own that you know didn't happen. Also, people who re-word your answer to a question in attempt to sound like they have any input on the matter at hand.


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2011)

Another thing that gets me,

"Can I axe you a question?"


----------



## Xaios (May 17, 2011)

Liberals.








































































































But I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## AySay (May 17, 2011)

Just remembered another one.

"I seen Harry doing his mom."
"I seen that guy in here before."


----------



## ittoa666 (May 18, 2011)

I have the habit of counting things, mainly music, with my fingers and toes. I'll tap either and if the last beat doesn't land on the right finger or toe, I am displeased.

That's about it.


----------



## eclipsex1 (May 18, 2011)

+1 on the improper tense.

Also, using "like" to recant stories..

"I was like hi and so he was like whats up and I was like how are you doing and he was like im good how are you"

OR slightly better, but still shitty: Using "said" in place of the appropriate word while recanting stories.
"He said how are you" "Tell him that I said I am okay and thank you" "He also said how do you play that one Rebecca Black song" "DO YOU LIKE ROCKS?!"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 18, 2011)

when ever im listening to music i have to have the volume on an even number.
am i wierd?


----------



## Leuchty (May 18, 2011)

I hate when people answer a question with another question.
Q: "What do you want for dinner?" A: "What are you having?"

I have to have my car stereo volume on a multiple of 5. Not 13 or 18 has to be 15 or 20.

My Dad can't have salad on his plate. He needs a salad bowl.


----------



## Skyblue (May 18, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> when ever im listening to music i have to have the volume on an even number.
> am i wierd?


Not more than all of us  

some other things: 
Can't stand typos. I always correct my typos in msn conversations and so on. when writing a text and I have a word I'm not sure how to spell, I'll check the dictionary, or avoid using it. 
Also, since I have Synestesia it drives me mad when people color numbers and sometimes letters in the wrong colors. It's not like I can't stand it, but it really bugs me. Also, the Synestesia makes me dislike all kinds of numbers. For example 59, 61, 83 and so on. 
they're yucky. 

There are also certain words I can't stand but they're in Hebrew so I'll leave it. 

And I'm not sure if that counts, but one of the things I hate the most is when people argue over stupid things, or for no reason. I hate people who starts arguments just to annoy other people. Weirdly, 2 of my friends are like that... one of them I'm surprised I haven't killed yet.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 18, 2011)

Having to repeat myself because the other person wasn't listening.

Stupid in general... I constantly try to wrap my head around things that simply don't make sense to me and I just can't make them make sense and it makes my brain hurt.

For instance my job provided us with brand shirts to wear on this one specific day which has the stores slogan / logo thing all over it but apparently we're not allowed to wear the shirt except on designated days... and on those days your allowed to not wear that shirt even but just wear a plain black T-shirt which you normally can't wear either.

WHY GIVE ME THE FUCKING SHIRT AT ALL!? I can't possibly fathom why a shirt is not allowed when you work at the place!!! Its baffling!!! Its like working at BK and having them give you the standard uniform and then telling your not allowed to wear it its inappropriate for work.

Brain.hurt.


----------



## Rook (May 18, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Surely your double post drives me mad.



That ironically wasn't intentional.



No it wasn't a coincidence, that is ironic.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Not more than all of us
> 
> some other things:
> Can't stand typos. I always correct my typos in msn conversations and so on. when writing a text and I have a word I'm not sure how to spell, I'll check the dictionary, or avoid using it.



This actually drove me nuts with the last girl I met and it wasn't even little things. I was just a firm believer the abbreviation "OK" should be capitalized, not as "Ok" since that looks incorrect. Needless to say, she hated how I wrote it and I hated how she wrote it


----------



## Solodini (May 18, 2011)

I hate when people jump to the offensive or the strongest reaction over the smallest thing, like when you ask a question out of curiosity rather than insight and are treated like you've asked if it would be okay to bake someone's baby.


----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2011)

I have to brush my teeth with hot water. If I use cold, I end up stopping midway through and starting over with hot.


----------



## Korngod (May 18, 2011)

Pet Peeve: Incorrect usage of Their, They're and There.

OCD: Having to change the volume on my TV to an even number, if I stop on an odd number, it is seemingly too loud or too quiet.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

Forgot, I also set my alarm clocks to add up to 19, and to anyone who gets this - we truly need help


----------



## Cyntex (May 18, 2011)

When people greet you when they are wearing a helmet, thanks for the effort though...


----------



## caskettheclown (May 18, 2011)

When I had the idea a week ago to make this same thread but thought "nah it'll probably never do well" and then BAM you do it and already page 2. 

Oh well.

On a more serious note 

When people fall asleep on "IM" or in the middle of a text conversation.

When little kids play instruments as loud as possible....especially when i'm on the phone about a job.

People who always "need" to borrow 3.50 (or just a dollar) cause they are thirsty or something.

Not sleeping on a bed. I have been sleeping on a two seater leather loveseat for six months now. My neck and back has never hurt so damn much.

When people don't stand up for themselves.

When people are ignorant to other peoples beleifs.

Being woken up early over stupid things.

People being really late to things.

Unneccessarily needed people who want to tell me about every little thing in their life....

having one electric guitar and no amp.

I HATE Steve Martin. The actor in a bunch of movies. For instance Pink Panther and so on. Hate everything he has ever been apart of. I would go back in time and kill him before he got the acting job. Yes I am overreacting but you get the idea.

BIG THING is when people don't smoke all of their cigarette. I have to steal it and smoke the rest if they don't come back for it later.



Also Rebecca Black (plague)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 18, 2011)

-Can't the world get irony right?
-Chuck Norris jokes, just LET IT DIE.
-James Cameron
Every aspect of him, and everyone gushing over him. He's an overrated hack who can't write a story to save his life. Granted, Aliens was good, but that's one exception, as well as Terminator, but that was largely written by Will Wisher. His focus on visual effects annoys me to no end. He's worse than Michael Bay with the effects.
-Overuse of hyperbole
-Asymmetry bothers me, but only in certain things. My body is one of those things. I have to have the amount of weight I'm carrying be equal on both sides of my body, otherwise I feel off balance.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 18, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> When little kids play instruments as loud as possible....especially when i'm on the phone about a job.
> 
> People who always "need" to borrow 3.50 (or just a dollar) cause they are thirsty or something.
> 
> ...



It seems that your real problem is that you hate kids.


----------



## caskettheclown (May 18, 2011)

correct you are!!


----------



## Nile (May 18, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> -Can't the world get irony right?
> -Chuck Norris jokes, just LET IT DIE.
> -James Cameron
> Every aspect of him, and everyone gushing over him. He's an overrated hack who can't write a story to save his life. Granted, Aliens was good, but that's one exception, as well as Terminator, but that was largely written by Will Wisher. His focus on visual effects annoys me to no end. He's worse than Michael Bay with the effects.
> ...


 
For me, shit has to line up evenly or in an even pattern like RED GREEN RED GREEN RED or else I want to just hit it with a rock.


----------



## TheSleeper (May 18, 2011)

When playing a syncopated riff, I use the root of my tounge to click the pulse, involuntarily.

Sometimes a word or phrase gets stuck on repeat in my head, and I have to "say" it mentally over and over a number of times, before I get back on track with my train of thought. This happens with music as well.

When asked a question, or just spoken to, I often stretch my arms and back, and scratch my face/head/neck/chest, before answering.

While typing, whenever I pause or just get ready to type, my hands and fingers must rest in a certain position on the keyboard:Left hand, pinky to index finger - Shift, A, D, G.
Right hand, index to pinky - Space, J, L, Ä (swedish keyboard).​


----------



## ST3MOCON (May 18, 2011)

Taking a shit, then realizing there is no toilet paper.


----------



## lobee (May 18, 2011)

MFB said:


> Forgot, I also set my alarm clocks to add up to 19, and to anyone who gets this - we truly need help


O, Discordia!


----------



## Daiephir (May 18, 2011)

I like symmetry and order, for example: friends and I were playing a game of japanese mahjong and while I was the west, my friend (who was the dealer and the east) dropped a tile in his discard, by doing so, he misaligned (is that a real word?) all of his discarded tiles with the dead wall and the rest of the game. I then proceeded to put them back in proper order (first piece aligned with the end of the dead wall) and he made fun of me... T_T


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

lobee said:


> O, Discordia!



I knew we were both named Ben for a reason


----------



## snowblind56 (May 19, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> Taking a shit, then realizing there is no toilet paper.


 
Kind of the same subject.
But with toilet paper, the hanging part of the roll has to be facing front, not backwards.

Kind of the same subject Pt 2.
The lazy bastards at work who seriously can't take the effort to swap the roll of toilet paper out if they use one up. They will unwrap it, stick the wrapper down the paper tube(of the new roll) and then stick the new roll on top of the holder. Seriously? You can't take the 3 seconds of effort and switch it out?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

People who take forever to take off when a light turns green.

People who sit in your blind spot while driving and speed up with you when you attempt to move over into their lane.

People who don't want you to pass them but resume driving slow as fuck once you've given up on racing them to the next red light.

People who think that making more $ means you have to spend more $.

The fact that rent goes up every year.

People who abbreviate phrases even when they speak... (Things like "idk" or "brb")

The list goes on...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> Also, people who re-word your answer to a question in attempt to sound like they have any input on the matter at hand.


 
A friend of mine actually uses this "tactic" to pick up women. It works.


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

Inability to stack things sensibly. A small bowl, a larger bowl, another small bowl, a medium size bowl with a larger bowl on top, crowned with a huge salad bowl. Seriously?
Same applies on draining racks, with glasses or anything else which can be stacked. Surely I'm not the only one who has played jenga?


----------



## XEN (May 19, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> People who take forever to take off when a light turns green.
> 
> People who sit in your blind spot while driving and speed up with you when you attempt to move over into their lane.
> 
> People who don't want you to pass them but resume driving slow as fuck once you've given up on racing them to the next red light.


Amen to that!

Along the same theme, I *HATE* being tailgated.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 19, 2011)

Nile said:


> For me, shit has to line up evenly or in an even pattern like RED GREEN RED GREEN RED or else I want to just hit it with a rock.


Same with me, if not in a pattern then in descending order, as in RED RED RED RED GREEN GREEN BLUE, but never ascending. Ascending pisses me off.


----------



## synrgy (May 19, 2011)

urklvt said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Along the same theme, I *HATE* being tailgated.



And being from Alexandria -- where I used to live and still work every day, so this isn't a jab -- you get that plenty, I'm sure! 

Along the same lines, and I'm sure both you and KJ can relate to this (we're all NoVA folks): I can't stand it when people cruise at or under the speed limit in the left lane. It's called the passing lane for a reason. GET THE #$%^ OUT OF THE WAY if you're not going faster than the car to your right, or turning left within the next 300 yards. NO EXCEPTIONS!! 

In other words, I hate being tailgated therefore I don't wanna do it to anyone else, but if someone is in the left lane going 45mph or less in a 50mph or more zone, chances are I _will_ be riding their ass until they get the point. I'm not usually a fan of cops, but this guy is one of my heroes:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 19, 2011)

When people repeat the same inside joke over and over and over predictably and still think its funny / clever.


----------



## Blake1970 (May 19, 2011)

I unplug everything before I leave the apartment, lock the door and don't let go of the door knob until I count to seven.


----------



## synrgy (May 19, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> When people repeat the same inside joke over and over and over predictably and still think its funny / clever.



Reminded me of this scene:

Farting On Kyle (Season 7, Episode 4) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## XEN (May 19, 2011)

@synrgy - Yep, you know how it is around here. You get caught behind a bus and the guy behind you nearly runs into you trying to get in the left lane before you. grr


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 19, 2011)

odd numbers i fucking hate them!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 19, 2011)

My friend Brian says "ganna". I'm not sure why but it drives me bonkers.
Another pet peeve is when I put music on in my car and someone tries to speak over it...I put music on to listen to it, NOT to hear you.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 19, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Inability to stack things sensibly. A small bowl, a larger bowl, another small bowl, a medium size bowl with a larger bowl on top, crowned with a huge salad bowl. Seriously?
> Same applies on draining racks, with glasses or anything else which can be stacked. Surely I'm not the only one who has played jenga?



That bugs me a lot, too. It's even worse when you open the dish washer and it looks like somebody put dishes in there with their helmet over their face. On top of that, every utensil is crammed into the closest utensil holder in the dish washer, as if any of it is really going to be cleaned.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 19, 2011)

-When white kids think they are black kids. 
- When people are wearing shorts and they have socks up higher than their ankles.
- People who wear hats... ALL THE TIME. Mainly flat-bill hats.
- When people call my music or the music I'm listening to "Em0"
- When people randomly bash any genre of music.
- When I'm playing guitar and some guy says, "Is that the only note you know?"
- Babies.
- People who wave their religion around like pedobear's penis.
- When 7 year olds have ipods and phones. 
- When somebody doesn't understand sarcasm.
- When somebody's only comeback is something about their dick. (I have a size 15 shoe, I'm 6 foot 3 inches tall (still growing), and they are the usually opposite...   )
- When somebody keeps talking about doing drugs even though they never have done drugs. 
- Slipknot.
- EVERY SINGLE FUCKING KID ON YOUTUBE.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 19, 2011)

^ I love you


----------



## tacotiklah (May 19, 2011)

I hate when people lie to me. I know they're lying, and it always bugs me because I never give them a reason to have to lie to me. Plus (unless it's to protect somebody from something serious, or if it's the cops because I hate them on principle and have learned from the womb that you never rat people out) I don't lie to people, so it also bugs me because if we're all equal, then why am I capable of speaking the truth and other people aren't?


I also hate having nothing to do. Back when I was in high school I never did too much of anything and it didn't bother me. Nowadays if I don't even talk to a person at least once a day, I got bat-shit crazy......er more so than usual. <.< >.>


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 19, 2011)

I hate it when people lie to prove their point, just so they can be right

I hate every single thing about other drivers

if I touch one side of my body, I need to touch the other side in the same spot to make things even

I will think of more, give me a minute


----------



## Cabinet (May 20, 2011)

People who like at you while you eat.
Oh and people who are crying in the same room as me. I don't know why, but if someone is crying near me I feel extremely uncomfortable and feel like I need to leave the room.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 20, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> People who like at you while you eat.
> *Oh and people who are crying in the same room as me. I don't know why, but if someone is crying near me I feel extremely uncomfortable and feel like I need to leave the room*.



YES! I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 20, 2011)

if i'm waiting in line for food or anything really, my toes go crazy...i don't know if a nervous thing or what

when meet new people sometimes i mis place words in sentences and it sounds like im a tard




and when i see hot chicks i get turned on


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 20, 2011)

synrgy said:


> And being from Alexandria -- where I used to live and still work every day, so this isn't a jab -- you get that plenty, I'm sure!
> 
> Along the same lines, and I'm sure both you and KJ can relate to this (we're all NoVA folks): I can't stand it when people cruise at or under the speed limit in the left lane. It's called the passing lane for a reason. GET THE #$%^ OUT OF THE WAY if you're not going faster than the car to your right, or turning left within the next 300 yards. NO EXCEPTIONS!!
> 
> In other words, I hate being tailgated therefore I don't wanna do it to anyone else, but if someone is in the left lane going 45mph or less in a 50mph or more zone, chances are I _will_ be riding their ass until they get the point. I'm not usually a fan of cops, but this guy is one of my heroes:




So awesome!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 20, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> if i'm waiting in line for food or anything really, my toes go crazy...i don't know if a nervous thing or what
> 
> when meet new people sometimes i mis place words in sentences and it sounds like im a tard
> 
> ...


 
I'm like John Pinette... I get pissed when I'm standing in line for something and ppl get all browsy like they haven't been standing in the same line as me just as fuckin' long... They have so much time to think about what they want!!!!


----------



## Rook (May 20, 2011)

I hate it when people say "lol" in person. It makes me what to attack them.

I also find it funny that nostealbucket says he hates it when people use comebacks involving their dicks and then implies something about himself  Correct me if I'm wrong but I basically read that as "I hate it when guys talk about their dicks; I have a dick". I agree with everything you said but that made me *lol*.

Something I was reminded of recently; people who only ever talk about endorsement deals, people who take random crappy endorsement deals so that they can say they have one and people who say they are endorsed by a company, when in fact they are the one doing the endorsing.

I know a dude who had a beautiful PRS and was offered a Kramer endorsement deal and took it because they gave him 3 free guitars. Three guitars that together are probably worth about £500. They play and sound like ass and since he got them he's not heard from Kramer (Gibson) again. 

Tool.


----------



## D0mn8r (May 21, 2011)

People who like, use the word 'like' like in-between every like word in like a sentence or whatever. I once heard a girl say that she "like, liked it" AAAAAARRRGGGH!!!!

People who talk while they are eating.

People who eat with their mouth open.

TV commercials featuring the above.


----------



## MikeH (May 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have self-diagnosed OCD as well. There are many things I do along with the aforementioned teeth brushing ordeal:
-I have to touch silk in some form for at least a couple hours a day or I feel really uncomfortable. I wear a beanie with a large silk tag specifically for this purpose. I also sleep with silk sheets and a silk pillow case.
-If something isn't square, I have to make it square (as in aligned correctly)
-I eat my food uniformly. For instance, if I eat a burger, I'll take a bite out of the middle, then bite the two sides to make a perfectly straight line across so it looks like a cut.
-If there's a finger mark on a dusty area, I have to wipe all of the rest of the dust off.
-I can't leave a door cracked. Wide open or totally shut. No in between.

There's several more, but that should give you a rough idea.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 21, 2011)

people who pause to say say: right? in the middle of a sentence to reinforce what they told you 2 fucking seconds ago!


----------



## nostealbucket (May 22, 2011)

Here's some more...

- People who wear a polo shirt, khaki shorts, nike shoes, and costa del mar sunglasses, and a visor. All at once. And there's a lot of those fuckers around.
- Golf. I FUCKING golf:ing) HATE GOLF. and I live in Augusta, Georgia.  Augusta National... yeah. 
- when people say your instead of you're. (ex: Your retarded. I'm sure you 
meant, "YOU'RE retarded.")
- People with southern accents. (once again. I live in Georgia. I don't have an accent at all.  )
- People with Browning stickers on their cars. Well, on their trucks.
- When people say.... Y'ALL. <not a word. Never has been. So don't use it.
- When people read whats on your shirt aloud when you are standing right in front of them.
- When people make a bible verse their facebook status. 
- Every kid at guitar center. Thats why I go there on school days.


----------



## Antimatter (May 22, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> - When people say.... Y'ALL. <not a word. Never has been. So don't use it.
> - People with southern accents. (once again. I live in Georgia. I don't have an accent at all.  )



Actually y'all is pretty useful since English has no plural you, and y'all fills that position. It's just been associated with a lower class of society because it's more commonly used in the South which has been historically stereotyped as a 'backwards' place.

And yes you do have an accent, unless you've never spoken in your entire life. You must have a Midwestern accent.


----------



## -42- (May 22, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> And yes you do have an accent, unless you've never spoken in your entire life.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 22, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> Actually y'all is pretty useful since English has no plural you, and y'all fills that position. It's just been associated with a lower class of society because it's more commonly used in the South which has been historically stereotyped as a 'backwards' place.
> 
> And yes you do have an accent, unless you've never spoken in your entire life. You must have a Midwestern accent.



...That doesn't make it an actual word. It is, and always will be, a colloquialism/slang.

"Y'all" is an improper contraction, as a contraction is made up of a pronoun and a helping verb, such as "I will" becoming "I'll". "You" is a pronoun, but "all" is a noun.

If you consider "y'all" a word, though, then you must also consider the more correct, but equally as colloquial, "yous"(sp?) in many north eastern accents.


----------



## BrainArt (May 22, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Inability to stack things sensibly. A small bowl, a larger bowl, another small bowl, a medium size bowl with a larger bowl on top, crowned with a huge salad bowl. Seriously?
> Same applies on draining racks, with glasses or anything else which can be stacked. Surely I'm not the only one who has played jenga?



Oh god, yes. This. I do the dishes in my house and it irks me to no end, seeing the way my dad stacks dishes.



Guitarmiester said:


> That bugs me a lot, too. It's even worse when you open the dish washer and it looks like somebody put dishes in there with their helmet over their face. On top of that, every utensil is crammed into the closest utensil holder in the dish washer, as if any of it is really going to be cleaned.



When my dad does the dishes, he does this. 

Going back to me doing the dishes, I have CDO (no, not OCD. CDO!), so before I put the dishes in the dishwasher, I scrub them with soap and hot water. So, in all actuality, they are already clean when they go in.


I have a chain attached to my wallet and a habit of picking at it.


I *have* to keep my hands moisturized, if I go a day without doing so, I go crazy.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 22, 2011)

Peeves/things I don't like
- people that say "lawl" as a verbal outburst of "LOL"
- people that type LOL phonetically as "lawl"
- Atlanta traffic
- anyone attempting to ram their faith/beliefs down my throat
- small dogs
- outsourcing
- people who wear their pants half way down their ass
- onions
- Lynard Skynard

OCDisms...
- can't use the same napkin twice if it's remotely messy (i use a WHOLE roll of power towels @ Hooters when eating a 20pc buffalo shrimp)


----------



## nostealbucket (May 22, 2011)

And yes you do have an accent, unless you've never spoken in your entire life. You must have a Midwestern accent.[/QUOTE]

Most people I know think I'm from the midwest.

EDIT: ? that quote didn't come out quite right...


----------



## Bradd (May 22, 2011)

really, really, really hate 

Aussies who talk like an american.

(mainly younger girls who do it because they watch so much fucken crap tv shows that they start talking "like" and "oh MY GOD, she did not just say that")

For christ sake! talk like the Aussie that you are you dumb halfwit sluts!!!!

/rant.


----------



## Solodini (May 22, 2011)

I hate when the forum's dead because other people have lives and things to do on a Sunday...


----------



## Origin (May 22, 2011)

I used to assign number values to each of my fingers and have to touch things in a certain way to equal multiples of things like 12 or 8 etc. and then I started doing it on my feet, and sidewalk cracks counted for more, and... Basically, myself. I forced all the tics out over time, but goddamn that was an annoying period.

Also, pretty much everything everyone has said on here makes me livid. 

Except also FUCKING HUMIDITY. FUCK. YOU. I can't goddamn wait for next winter JUST for that.


----------



## Antimatter (May 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If you consider "y'all" a word, though, then you must also consider the more correct, but equally as colloquial, "yous"(sp?) in many north eastern accents.



Yes I do.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 22, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Going back to me doing the dishes, I have CDO (no, not OCD. CDO!), so before I put the dishes in the dishwasher, I scrub them with soap and hot water. So, in all actuality, they are already clean when they go in.



So it's not just me that does this then? Fuck does that make me feel better


----------



## stryker1800 (May 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> ...That doesn't make it an actual word. It is, and always will be, a colloquialism/slang.
> 
> "Y'all" is an improper contraction, as a contraction is made up of a pronoun and a helping verb, such as "I will" becoming "I'll". "You" is a pronoun, but "all" is a noun.
> 
> If you consider "y'all" a word, though, then you must also consider the more correct, but equally as colloquial, "yous"(sp?) in many north eastern accents.



But isn't improper usages of words how we got from old english to british english and eventually all the other variations, making up words or misusing words until they just became the norm and eventually a correct part of the language.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 22, 2011)

When people enter a room I'm in, and leave the door the opposite of the way it was when they walked in. I mean, have the courtesy to leave it the way it was. Applies especially when I'm playing guitar.


----------



## BrainArt (May 22, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> So it's not just me that does this then? Fuck does that make me feel better


----------



## Vinchester (May 23, 2011)

I likes to wipe my guitars. obsessively.


----------



## BrainArt (May 23, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> I likes to wipe my guitars. obsessively.



I see nothing wrong with that, at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> Actually y'all is pretty useful since English has no plural you


 
Truth. 

It's like a sideways attempt at solidifying subject - verb agreement...


----------



## Jontain (May 23, 2011)

Biggest pet peeve for me is when on the road, on my bike or in my car, and I am held up by someone who desides that the speed limit of 60mph is just too fast so they insist on driving at 45-50 holding up everyone behind them (single lane roads).

Now some may call me a hot headed road rage dick for teh above statement but listen further... What makes me hit the roof is when following one of these said drivers at a speed (imo) too slow for a national speed road gets to a village/town where for very obvious reasons (kids, more people and more things to hit) the speed limit drops to 30 and this prick infront of me carries on at 50mph................

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, i may drive a little over the speed limit on occasion but ONLY on the roads designed for higher speed. These people's logic completly fails me, why are they too afraid of driving at 60 on a clear open road but happy to do 50 in an area where you could easily kill someone.....


----------



## Jontain (May 23, 2011)

Bradd said:


> really, really, really hate
> 
> Aussies who talk like an american.
> 
> ...


 
Lol here in UK most people dont even seem to speak our language, and i dont mean in favour of their native tounge if they are not from the UK I mean people born in the UK who use words like.

Innit. Blud. Loww Dat (whatever teh fuck that last one actually means, i think its means 'allow that' but from when ive heard people say it cant because otherwise they make even less sense. 

Now abbreviations are fine when typing or texting something non formal imo (< lol) but not when actually talking!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2011)

^ What the fuck are you talking about? I'm American and I don't even know what that shit is...

I thought the only weird shit they did in the UK was that annoying half Patois-half English bullshit like Ali G.


----------



## Jontain (May 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ What the fuck are you talking about? I'm American and I don't even know what that shit is...


 
Ive not got a clue, I just remember having it shouted at us by a lad who was fed up with my mates screwing about with a train door while out for a drink. Started shouting Loww Dat, sounds like the 'low' from 'allow' and i presumed 'dat' was that. However not sure how 'allow that' means the same as stop that, or how its any easier or quicker to say... oh well might jsut be me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2011)

^ There are some confusing American idioms in which you tell someone to proceed with their current course of action when you truly mean to have them stop. For instance... "Go 'head with that bullshit, man..." actually means "Stop doing that." 

I have never heard 'low dat, though. Perhaps it's a UK adaptation.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 24, 2011)

Facebook. It annoys the hell out of me and I use it all the time. Like today (and last night) it started fucking up on me. Now I can't do shit on Facebook without it being stupid as shit.


----------



## bigreddestroyer (May 24, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I also hate people starting sentences with "surely", drives me insane.



There's only one way to reply to that. Answer their sentence as you would normally then add "...and my name's not Shirley." on the end.

RIP Leslie Nielson


----------



## Antimatter (May 24, 2011)

When I'm flying on a plane and someone gives me poisoned fish that kills me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 24, 2011)

bigreddestroyer said:


> There's only one way to reply to that. Answer their sentence as you would normally then add "...and my name's not Shirley." on the end.
> 
> RIP Leslie Nielson



I thought it was "...and don't call my Shirley."


----------



## bigreddestroyer (May 25, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I thought it was "...and don't call my Shirley."



Yeah thats the one!
My bad. I haven't seen the film in ages. Gonna go dig it out right now.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 26, 2011)

Ok, got my #1 SS.org Pet Peeve... 

When ever someone says " I normally don't like (insert random guitar here), but damn that guitar is sexy!"

Yeah, that phrase needs to be put down...


----------



## BrainArt (May 26, 2011)

Here's a a couple more pet peeves of mine:

When people capitalize the first letter in every single word of a sentence. The same when they alternate uppercase and lowercase letters on purpose.

Both are extremely annoying and infuriating. I stopped talking to a girl all together because she alternated upper- and lowercase in her texts.


----------



## Captain Axx (May 29, 2011)

when when you're waiting in the line and the person behind you starts talking about you, and you can blatently hear it, it's happened to me quite a few times and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Winspear (May 29, 2011)

Not being able to log onto SS frequently enough to keep up with the threads


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2011)

If I'm driving a car and I come to a reasonably abrupt stop, I WILL either touch my nose or the brim of my hat. Every.Time.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 29, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> When people capitalize the first letter in every single word of a sentence.



This, this, oh, a hundred thousand million billion times this.

God, it fucks me off when people do that.

I will kill again, you know.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 29, 2011)

I've got a driving one. This happened to me last week. So I am going out to my bosses house to pick up my paycheck and he lives out in the middle of no where. So I am on the highway and the speed limit is 65 so I get up there and out of no where some guy cuts in front of me in some P.O.S. car that was having a hard time going above 60. So I throw my signal on, get in the next lane and proceed to pass him and get back in my lane. Well, when I get into the next lane the douche speeds up to around 70 (I am assuming because I was doing 65 and I couldn't pass him). So I think to myself, "well, okay. I just get back in my lane." I get back and lo-and-behold, he slows back down to around 60. Once more I attempt to pass him but this time I see the driver look over to the passenger and start talking and they appear to look back and me and laugh. They once again speed up...now I am very pissed off. I get back in my lane behind them and they slow down again but this time something happened to their car and they slowed down drastically (like 50-55) so I get back into the next lane, hit the accelerator and FINALLY get around them...

Seriously, who the fuck is that immature?


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> ...That doesn't make it an actual word. It is, and always will be, a colloquialism/slang.
> 
> "Y'all" is an improper contraction, as a contraction is made up of a pronoun and a helping verb, such as "I will" becoming "I'll". "You" is a pronoun, but "all" is a noun.
> 
> If you consider "y'all" a word, though, then you must also consider the more correct, but equally as colloquial, "yous"(sp?) in many north eastern accents.


 
i fucking hate people who say yous... they all need to find the nearest knife and try swallowing it..


----------



## matt397 (May 29, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> I've got a driving one. This happened to me last week. So I am going out to my bosses house to pick up my paycheck and he lives out in the middle of no where. So I am on the highway and the speed limit is 65 so I get up there and out of no where some guy cuts in front of me in some P.O.S. car that was having a hard time going above 60. So I throw my signal on, get in the next lane and proceed to pass him and get back in my lane. Well, when I get into the next lane the douche speeds up to around 70 (I am assuming because I was doing 65 and I couldn't pass him). So I think to myself, "well, okay. I just get back in my lane." I get back and lo-and-behold, he slows back down to around 60. Once more I attempt to pass him but this time I see the driver look over to the passenger and start talking and they appear to look back and me and laugh. They once again speed up...now I am very pissed off. I get back in my lane behind them and they slow down again but this time something happened to their car and they slowed down drastically (like 50-55) so I get back into the next lane, hit the accelerator and FINALLY get around them...
> 
> Seriously, who the fuck is that immature?



This happens to me every once in a while, more like once a week, I think it has something to do with the other driver having an abnormally small penis and/or having the "me first" syndrome. Either way, I always have something saved for such a wonderous occassion, its called "day old coffee" or a "hand grenade", To properly "deliver" the item you have to make your way back in front of this driver by cutting them off, roll down your window, give them the finger, reach beside you an grab the day old coffee (should be at least a qaurter cup full to be effective) an launch that fucker on his windshield


----------



## Daiephir (May 29, 2011)

matt397 said:


> This happens to me every once in a while, more like once a week, I think it has something to do with the other driver having an abnormally small penis and/or having the "me first" syndrome. Either way, I always have something saved for such a wonderous occassion, its called "day old coffee" or a "hand grenade", To properly "deliver" the item you have to make your way back in front of this driver by cutting them off, roll down your window, give them the finger, reach beside you an grab the day old coffee (should be at least a qaurter cup full to be effective) an launch that fucker on his windshield



Done that with pudding (I know, totally not safe but I was under the influence of angryness  ) the guy left me alone afterwards.


----------



## Antimatter (May 30, 2011)

When overweight people complain about there not being enough food


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2011)

Die hard fanboys of "legendary" bands like The Beatle and will claim if you don't like their music but someone who claims them as an influence, "without them THEY wouldn't be here!" Yeah no shit, big fucking deal, still doesn't mean I have to like them. I can appreciate what they did for music and such, but I'm not gonna go around fucking busting my nut because someone wrote "Octopus' Garden"


----------



## Murmel (Jun 3, 2011)

Getting a boner when you're trying to take a crap. Everyone who has experienced this knows that it is annoying as all hell.

Also when youtube goes all cranky and slows down on me...


----------



## Devotion (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, just one that pops up in my mind:

on the website of the musicstore nearby, you can browse all of their products, like GC in the USA. You browse past all the ones that are over your budget, skip the lower-end ones, and then you see it. It looks nice, it has great specifications and could just barely be in the stretch of your budget. You look at the price and it says: "Call or mail!" AAAAAARGH


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't believe I forgot the ultimate one- using the phone. I absolutely can't stand calling people and answering the phone. Whenever the phone rings I get nervous, and I need a few seconds of sitting, breathing, and calming myself before calling people (except for my close friends). 
No idea why. Texting is no problem though.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jun 3, 2011)

justin bieber, my cousin loves her. everytime she comes to my place when my parents have to look after her. she asks to use my computer and wants to play bieber.

i've got more, but i can't think of a one that really gets me.


----------



## MädMann (Jun 23, 2011)

*I* hate silver burst guitars!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

MädMann;2539142 said:


> *I* hate silver burst guitars!



What?

And what's with the bolded yellow I? That's kind of annoying.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 23, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Can't believe I forgot the ultimate one- using the phone. I absolutely can't stand calling people and answering the phone. Whenever the phone rings I get nervous, and I need a few seconds of sitting, breathing, and calming myself before calling people (except for my close friends).
> No idea why. Texting is no problem though.



I think this has to do with social anxiety, because I have the same problem, as well as social anxiety. Which is probably why I have so many posts on this forum.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 23, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Can't believe I forgot the ultimate one- using the phone. I absolutely can't stand calling people and answering the phone. Whenever the phone rings I get nervous, and I need a few seconds of sitting, breathing, and calming myself before calling people (except for my close friends).
> No idea why. Texting is no problem though.


 
Social anxiety, definitely. I go through exactly the same process. Speaking to people in person, who I don't know, is even worse.

There are therapy classes for it, which I am going to look into.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 23, 2011)

white plastic binding on guitars.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 26, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I think this has to do with social anxiety, because I have the same problem, as well as social anxiety. Which is probably why I have so many posts on this forum.





NatG said:


> Social anxiety, definitely. I go through exactly the same process. Speaking to people in person, who I don't know, is even worse.
> 
> There are therapy classes for it, which I am going to look into.



I don't know much about social anxiety, so I guess that's possible~ 
I do have issues talking with people in person as well, aside from my friends...


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 26, 2011)

The popular trend to pronounce Ts at the ends of words with the back of the throat: "It's gonna be really hoh ouh, buh if you sih on a coh-en blankeh, you will stay cool." I know, people in England have done it forever, but it sounds really stupid in the US.

Apostrophe-S at the ends of plurals

Saying "input jack" when it's an output

The age-old vibrato & tremolo (not much can be done about this one since Leo Fender and Floyd Rose both misnamed them)


----------



## Variant (Jun 26, 2011)

Hipsters.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 26, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> The popular trend to pronounce Ts at the ends of words with the back of the throat: "It's gonna be really hoh ouh, buh if you sih on a coh-en blankeh, you will stay cool." I know, people in England have done it forever, but it sounds really stupid in the US.



I'm English, not bothered about changing it but whenever I try to actually pronouce a T at the end of words I can't do it without putting far too much emphasis on it.

"HoTeh" instead of "Hot", haha.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 26, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> The popular trend to pronounce Ts at the ends of words with the back of the throat: "It's gonna be really hoh ouh, buh if you sih on a coh-en blankeh, you will stay cool." I know, people in England have done it forever, but it sounds really stupid in the US.



Working in a call centre has been good for my enunciation but there are certain words which are horrible to enunciate without sounding like a toff. 'Witness' is a particularly horrific one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 28, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I hate when people lie to me. I know they're lying, and it always bugs me because I never give them a reason to have to lie to me. Plus (unless it's to protect somebody from something serious, or if it's the cops because I hate them on principle and have learned from the womb that you never rat people out) I don't lie to people, so it also bugs me because if we're all equal, then why am I capable of speaking the truth and other people aren't?
> 
> 
> I also hate having nothing to do. Back when I was in high school I never did too much of anything and it didn't bother me. Nowadays if I don't even talk to a person at least once a day, I got bat-shit crazy......er more so than usual. <.< >.>



edit:
allow me to clarify for the person that negged me.

First off, you would hate police too if they wrongfully raided your house at age 15 and 2 overzealous cops put a loaded gun to your head and the head of your 13 year old sister, drug you and your whole family outside in the cold, and made you all freeze for 4 hours before they realize they raided the wrong house. And since my area is rife with gangs, talking to cops will get you and your whole family shot. Its not to be badass or hardcore. Its about keeping my family alive. Maybe you shouldnt be so quick to judge.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 28, 2011)

"Could of"
"Should of"
"Would of"

"Are" instead of "our."

Rampant apostrophe abuse.

Anti-Americanism.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "Could of"
> "Should of"
> "Would of"
> 
> ...



Oh my...

I was *just* about to post these!


----------

